# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Lisa and Ron.......Where's Lisa?

## jhughesokc

Anybody curious where Lisa has been in the past week or so?  Initially Ron reported she had a "pulled groin muscle".  Now he does not even mention her.  Is she gone?

----------


## Nana3blessed

I would like to know where she is at also.

----------


## deadeye

Where's Lisa.  Someone must know something??

----------


## OklaCity_75

My sources I know in radio have told me she is on voluntary medical leave. 

Rumor has it she is in rehabilitation treatment for either substance abuse or alcoholism. Right now it looks as if she may be replaced by Shawn Kerry.

Rather or not that is fact or fiction I do not know for sure. 


In my opinion I think BOB FM and several other city radio stations should seek new morning talent.  Most of our morning hosts are wore out and just not entertaining any more.  

I would love to see BOB FM pick up Walton and Johnson. They have one of the funniest morning shows I have heard.  There is no toilet humor, no hitting on every soccer mom that calls, no flirting with the half wit man mattress intern, no cheesy old fart jokes. Nothing but pure comedy that keeps you laughing.

----------


## PrettyPlease

I gotta agree with you, Moderator. I'm getting a bit tired of the same old jokes and of Ron complaining that he has no one special while at the same time bragging about his latest conquest. He's a moron.. and I know, I dated him once. On the other hand, I've always liked Lisa and she's the reason I continued to listen to them after they moved to Bob. I'll be switching stations now that she's gone.

----------


## JRODERY

I miss Lisa and have been wondering where she is. The team of Lisa and Ron is the "thing"... one with out the other just doesn't cut it... and I am sorry I won't listen if they replace lisa with shawn kerry - there is NO comparison!!!

----------


## Dandy Don

My guess is rehab too. Remember when she went off the deepend a couple of years ago one morning and ended up taking a little "mini-vacation"? She is definitely the better half of that team. Working with him would probably do the same to us too.

I can handle his toilet humor and half wit stories, but when he starts delving into politics, I want to choke him. Hopefully she'll be back soon before he runs us all off.

----------


## kllyk113

That would be my guess, also, but why are they so hush-hush about it? I can understand not wanting to tell the world that you're in rehab again, but you would think they would come up with some sort of explanation, rather than just ignore it...Has anyone emailed or otherwise contacted the station?

----------


## Beauty1__

I asked Ron today via e-mail, but there was a no comment due to privacy issues....I was putting in a birthday request.  I think they are a great team together and agree that Shawn is not a Lisa...I get tired of the big deal he makes about sexy news...

----------


## OklaCity_75

I think Lisa was the meat and potatoes of the morning show.

I see Bob FM bringing on a new morning show team or using someone who is syndicated such as John Boy and Billy or my favorite Walton and Johnson. 

If they do not do that, I think you will see them doing a format change. I think OKC has too many rock and country stations. I could very easily see them doing a light rock station that would compete with Magic 104 or bringing WKY talk radio back on but over to the FM side.

----------


## Beauty1__

I really liked the Lisa and Ron duo...Sorry to disagree that they need to be replaced, but that's what forums is about isn't it.  Lisa and Ron are the best in the a.m., next on the list is Rick and Brad.

I'm not sure anyone was listening to Ron and Shawn this last week, but he mentioned to her about how she should take some opportunity before her??? (During their horoscope portion)...  That made me think that Bob had offered the Job to her already.

----------


## thirschlein@cox.net

I believe I know the reason but I won't post it here since this hasn't been made public while most everything else in her life has. It's nothing scandalous but obviously somewhat private since we listeners are puzzled.
Since there hasn't been a recent post about this, this may be old news and/or out of line so I'm hoping the moderator will let me know.
Lisa Fan since 1990,
Toni

----------


## Beauty1__

I haven't heard anything new since my post, but would like to know...I get tired of the "sexy" news...It's not sexy...  I miss Lisa

----------


## Beaver Puncher

All of the morning drive shows are horrible.  Get Sirius radio and listen to Howard Stern.

----------


## Lurker34

Both stations (BOB-FM & KRXO) have taken it in the shorts with the latest ratings, with BOB taking the worse beating. 

I agree morning radio sucks, however I don't think another satellite morning show is the answer. I would like to hear music in the morning, not a bunch of gums flapping. But if they do have to flap their gums, I wish they would talk about something local! :Sofa:

----------


## sew&sew

Hello! I'm new here so bear with me.  Don't know anything about Lisa (I like her as well). Noticed today no Ron, no Shawn, no Sooner Man, no Toof.  Wonder what's up with that?  Did they bail or get fired? As far as Ron griping about not having a partner--notice how he interrupts any woman speaking? I don't know how Shawn Carey put up with it.  I like him but he's getting old & too rude for words.

----------


## peewee

I noticed the same thing,no one was on the air yesterday.I am curious to see if they will be on today.Of course, they won't tell us anything,they treat us like children but yet they expect us to keep listening.I am about to give up on "the bob". I want Lisa back,even if she is on another station, I will tune in to that one.Ron can't carry the show by himself, that's obvious. I takes,toof,sooner man,and shawn carey just to cover for Lisa,that ought to tell them something.

----------


## sew&sew

Well I've got Bob FM on right now--will be interesting to see what's said...I agree though--they treat us like children.  Ron certainly has a big ego if he thinks that folks will put up with his b.s. forever.  My husband and I followed Lisa & him from their last radio gig...not sure we'll do it again though.

----------


## sew&sew

Well, well, well.  No Ron, Toof, SoonerMan or Shawn. You'd think someone would be decent enough to mention something but then that's too much to ask I suppose.  I sure hope Lisa is okay--would love to have her back on the air.

----------


## peewee

Yep, I'm listening too,but I am fixing to change stations,I'm not listening to a station that keeps it's listeners in the dark. I will keep watching this site to see if anyone hears anything.

----------


## sew&sew

Just heard on Bob "Ron is taking a few days off but he'll be back Monday with some surprises".  Here's a surprise:  If you folks at Bob keep acting like jerks the surprise is you won't have any listeners!

----------


## peewee

I'm with you,the surprise might just be on them! Hopefully, the surprise will be Lisa is back!!

----------


## sail-lover

Stacy Barton from Magic104 is moving to BOB. Probably starting monday AM. I noticed that she was not on 104 this morning so I started searching. She has a blog. I don't remember the site but search Stacy Barton and you'll find it. She says on there that she'll be on BOB's morning show with two "guys you'll know".

----------


## MadMonk

I don't have a problem with Lisa being gone.  It sounds like the was more trouble than she's worth.  The "sexy news" is lame, but the birthday segment is usually pretty good.

----------


## peewee

Lisa,had her problems,I was listening the morning she lost it but she got help and had been doing an excellent job, when she disappeared again.Everybody has their problems but she was brave enough to share and just maybe helped someone else in the process.I'm not saying she was perfect but the show isn't the same without her.I just wished someone new exactly what happened to her and would tell us all.Is she dead or alive??

----------


## Lurker34

Rumor has it, come Monday, you will hear a tamed down version of BOB. More soft rock. Toof and Shawn are gone, there is a possibility that Ron might not even be there. And if Ron isn't there Soonerman won't be  either.  :Fighting25:

----------


## peewee

I heard Ron do his commercial thing about he will be back on this morning(Monday) with some surprises.I will be listening just to see what is going on but I will probably quit listening.I'm not a "Ron" fan and I don't know Stacy Barton if that's their surprise. I will give it a go but still can't feature the show with out Lisa.If anyone knows for sure where she's at or what's happened to her,let us know.If she is on another station, let me know and I will switch to that one.Less than and hour to go but I'm sure I will be disappointed.

----------


## peewee

Well, so far I hate it but I will listen for several more mornings before I switch to another station.The chemastry just isn't there, maybe it will be later on.Don't know who the other guy is and where he came from.

----------


## MadMonk

I missed it this morning.  What's the surprise?

----------


## sweetdaisy

Google is an amazing thing...

From the station page:

*Bob's Big Breakfast* 
Mornings are brand new on 96.9 BOB-FM! It's "Bob's Big Breakfast" with Stacy, Ron and Phil. Start your day with a healthy serving of whole grain fun, weekdays from 6am to 9:30am.


Phil is from 98.9 FM; he was one of the personalities from the afternoon show, Phil & Drew.

----------


## Easy180

An easy fix...Get XM and listen to the Opie and Anthony show on your commute...Little crude but very funny

----------


## MadMonk

> Google is an amazing thing...


Even more amazing is the fact that I got you to do my research for me. MMMWWWUUUAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAA! 





Thanks for the info.

----------


## sweetdaisy

> Even more amazing is the fact that I got you to do my research for me. MMMWWWUUUAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAA!


Another amazing thing is that I'm actually posting in a dumb thread about something I know nothing about and answering questions for "members" who really have nothing to do with this board.  

SIGH...I need a more productive way to spend my time.

But I was happy to help you, MadMonk.  At least you're a committed member of this forum!   :Smile:

----------


## peewee

Ron, was always complaining about people getting ahead of themselves with X-mas stuff before Thanksgiving, well guess what, "the bob" is only playing X-mas music, at least we don't have to listen to Ron all the time. He sure doesn't mention his place anymore,I bet the station put a stop to that after they changed formats,with the new people. I have now switch to the Stillwater station that plays oldies. I think Bob is on a downhill slide!!

----------


## MrZ

97.3 Jack FM.. been listening to it for several months while I take my kids to school in the morning. No idiots blabbering in the morning, just good music.

----------


## charlienokc66

wanna know what happened to Lisa?
She fell off the wagon and went into long term rehab.  I understand she is doing very well.  BOB FM SUCKS now.  i hate the morning show, and it is too early to play Christmas music

----------


## peewee

I don't know if I believe that she is in "long term rehab" all rehab is long term because it's for life, and I don't really think she fell off the wagon. Someone would have to prove that to me before i would believe it. Someone must really know for sure. How about some of her friends letting us know that she is alive and well. Maybe her husband is letting her be a stay at home wife.

----------


## JimCripps

Well, after all this, it's becoming obvious that the BOB is changing formats now. With the constant Christmas music, it's also probable that the station is waiting for a DJ's contract to expire before they can go on-air at BOB. Or, waiting until the new year when they can have a particular syndicated show for this market.

Either way, the station is clearing out the old listeners, including myself. There's no reason to go back.

----------


## writerranger

> Well, after all this, it's becoming obvious that the BOB is changing formats now. With the constant Christmas music, it's also probable that the station is waiting for a DJ's contract to expire before they can go on-air at BOB. Or, waiting until the new year when they can have a particular syndicated show for this market.
> 
> Either way, the station is clearing out the old listeners, including myself. There's no reason to go back.


It's a Citadel thing.....they do this in a lot of their markets. In fact, 98.9 KYIS did the same thing last year (year before?) and everyone thought they were changing formats. Nothing happened. Don't expect BOB to go anywhere this time.  A new morning show? Maybe, but I am guessing the format stays.

---------------

----------


## bushinspector

Channel 4 is going to do with Lisa on Monday. She has been in rehab again.

----------


## Legal

Stacy Barton is the best thing BOB has going now. I am sure she brought a lot of listeners from Magic 104, now if only they could get rid of Ron. He thinks he is God's gift to women and he cant keep quiet and let anyone else speak. I say GOODBY RON.

----------


## bushinspector

Does anyone think she  will get a new  gig?

----------


## bushinspector

The  interview will be on channel 4 at 10:00 on 2/26/07.

----------


## writerranger

> Channel 4 is going to do with Lisa on Monday. She has been in rehab again.


Our own local soap opera crap on television instead of* real* news. We see this on the national news all the time so what's new?
Frankly, _who CARES?_ It's a personal issue between the girl, her family and her doctors - period.

---------------------------------------

----------


## bushinspector

I guess since the thread has been read 7409 times a lot of people care. Just wanting to know if someone is doing OK is caring!.

----------


## writerranger

Wondering if someone is okay is one thing. Devoting news time to on an already news-less newscast seems ridiculous. _She was a disk jockey!_ A lot of people are in and out of rehab and it's not news. We glamorize the drug users when we place them in the role of 'victim" and profile them. Oh, but we have to show we "care." Puhlease.

----------


## NE Oasis

[QUOTE=writerranger;85566] We glamorize the drug users when we place them in the role of 'victim" and profile them. /QUOTE]

As a friend of Lisa, but also as an alcoholic (sober since 1991, and I blame nobody but myself for my condition) I disagree with this perspective. What you see as glamorizing I see as displaying that alcohol can destroy lives locally in people 
_just like us_, not just the wealthy and Hollywood elite.

----------


## drumsncode

People are interested in the lives of other people.  That's why Anna Nicole Smith ratings are through the roof on stations that feature it.

The TV personality threads on this board receive a huge number of hits.  

I'm guessing the story tonight on KFOR will generate a lot of ratings.  We'll see.  Besides, I'll take a story about a person anyday over the usual parade of crime, death, and destruction.  I get really tired of seeing the broadcasts opening with mugshots before we even see the anchors.

----------


## writerranger

> People are interested in the lives of other people.  That's why Anna Nicole Smith ratings are through the roof on stations that feature it.
> 
> The TV personality threads on this board receive a huge number of hits.  
> 
> I'm guessing the story tonight on KFOR will generate a lot of ratings.  We'll see.  Besides, I'll take a story about a person anyday over the *usual parade of crime, death, and destruction.  I get really tired of seeing the broadcasts opening with mugshots before we even see the anchors*.


I agree with that. I just lament the days when all the TV stations had a bureau at the state capitol and gave us real news that affected our lives. 

------------

----------


## drumsncode

> I agree with that. I just lament the days when all the TV stations had a bureau at the state capitol and gave us real news that affected our lives. 
> 
> ------------


It's funny, I've read parts of this board where everyone is fed up with all the useless crime news, i.e, a shooting in the parking lot of a bar.  But then someone will jump in and say that if the news stations don't show that stuff, no one will watch.  Are we all in Oklahoma suffering from the Jerry Springer Syndrome, where we just want to see "crap", just for the shock value of it?

----------


## Easy180

> I agree with that. I just lament the days when all the TV stations had a bureau at the state capitol and gave us real news that affected our lives. 
> 
> ------------


Seeing as they really only work around 60 days out the year at the capitol there isn't much to report most of the time   :Tiphat:

----------


## SoonerBorn1973

> I agree with that. I just lament the days when all the TV stations had a bureau at the state capitol and gave us real news that affected our lives. 
> 
> ------------



I've said it before and I'll say it again: OETA has a Capitol bureau. How many people watch them?

You do realize that "local" news is dedicated to information that affects people _locally_? Lisa Mirick has been the topic of conversation for many people for many months. Thousands of people woke up each morning with Lisa for years. So you tell me what's wrong with informing those people on where Lisa has been?

----------


## writerranger

> I've said it before and I'll say it again: OETA has a Capitol bureau. How many people watch them?
> 
> You do realize that "local" news is dedicated to information that affects people _locally_? Lisa Mirick has been the topic of conversation for many people for many months. Thousands of people woke up each morning with Lisa for years. So you tell me what's wrong with informing those people on where Lisa has been?


We just have differing opinions on what 'news' is. OETA covers the capitol - and that means, what? There is some insinuation in your post that they get low ratings _because_ of it, and that the network affiliates must cover schlock to keep _high_ ratings. OETA has almost no money, the other three are commercial enterprises backed by huge marketing dollars and can manage to cover - mostly schlock. We see what we see: 'LIVE!!!' from locations that mean nothing 12 hours after a robbery occurred, coverage of disk jockeys in distress (that could cover a years worth of programming alone), if they can work 'SEX!!!' into a lead story they'll do it. I could go on and on.  Are they simply giving people what they want? Maybe so. Are they giving people what they _need to know_ based on classic journalistic standards? No way. 

------------------------

----------


## drumsncode

> We just have differing opinions on what 'news' is. OETA covers the capitol - and that means, what? There is some insinuation in your post that they get low ratings _because_ of it, and that the network affiliates must cover schlock to keep _high_ ratings. OETA has almost no money, the other three are commercial enterprises backed by huge marketing dollars and can manage to cover - mostly schlock. We see what we see: 'LIVE!!!' from locations that mean nothing 12 hours after a robbery occurred, coverage of disk jockeys in distress (that could cover a years worth of programming alone), if they can work 'SEX!!!' into a lead story they'll do it. I could go on and on.  Are they simply giving people what they want? Maybe so. Are they giving people what they _need to know_ based on classic journalistic standards? No way. 
> 
> ------------------------


Ah yes, your line about "LIVE", brilliantly put.  I've been complaining to some others about that lately.  It really stands out to me and annoys me.

Think of some of the story titles during February sweeps, it's been quite a hoot.
We had sex, we had asteroids killing us all, we had "gross things", we had Lance West falling through ice, we had the private life of Meg Alexander, we had designer-babies, I can't even remember them all.  There were some very useful stories, but there was a LOT of hype.

Sadly, I don't think the stations will ever change it, because we obviously love it dearly!

----------


## Keith

I had the chance to watch the interview between Linda Cavanaugh and Lisa, and it was interesting to say the least. 

When she was in her broadcasting prime, she mentioned that she was making around $120,000.00 annually. That ain't bad for a DJ. What happened? Alcohol. Alcohol has caused her to lose her house and most everything she owns. She doesn't have a job, and I am sure radio stations are afraid to hire her.

She basically said that she was sick of her life, her job, and everything around her. Alcohol will do that to you. 

She said that she is now sober and ready to start all over again. Do you think another station will hire her?

----------


## peewee

I didn't get to see the interview but I sure hope things work out for her, she was one of my favorites. The BOB isn't the same without her, I don't care what they say. If I owned a radio station, I would hire her in a heartbeat! 
You say she lost her house and most everything, is she still married to the welder? I can't imagine that a welder in OKC doesn't make enough money to help with the bills,unless he jumped the boat. I also know she moved into a less expensive house than what she used to have. I know she also had two dogs,does she still have those?? Maybe I can find someone who taped the interview.

----------


## Keith

> I didn't get to see the interview but I sure hope things work out for her, she was one of my favorites. The BOB isn't the same without her, I don't care what they say. If I owned a radio station, I would hire her in a heartbeat! 
> You say she lost her house and most everything, is she still married to the welder? I can't imagine that a welder in OKC doesn't make enough money to help with the bills,unless he jumped the boat. I also know she moved into a less expensive house than what she used to have. I know she also had two dogs,does she still have those?? Maybe I can find someone who taped the interview.


She still has her two dogs, and although she mentioned she had a husband, I don't know if "had" is past tense or not.

----------


## peewee

Thanks for the info, I wish I knew how to get in contact with her,I lived with an alcholic spouse for 19 yrs but they never tried to get any help. I would like to offer her some help of some kind or just a friendly ear but I'm sure she's not listed in the phone book.

----------


## BailJumper

Some okie station with poor ratings will probably scoop her up at much less than her reported $120K. Maybe KJ could hire her. Their morning crew couldn't do worse and could use the ratings. But I hear they pay them squat.

----------


## writerranger

> Some okie station with poor ratings will probably scoop her up at much less than her reported $120K. Maybe KJ could hire her. Their morning crew couldn't do worse and could use the ratings. But I hear they pay them squat.



That 120k figure doesn't wash for what even morning drive personalities are paid in this market. Especially a Citadel station. She had to be doing lots of other things on the side to make 120k a year. 

-------------------------

----------


## drumsncode

> That 120k figure doesn't wash for what even morning drive personalities are paid in this market. Especially a Citadel station. She had to be doing lots of other things on the side to make 120k a year. 
> 
> -------------------------


Yeah, that number hit me really hard too.  TV anchor Tammy Payne was making 98k when she left.  I was thinking if radio paid like that, OMG, I wasted my life killing myself in computer programming, when I could have just run my mouth for a living.

----------


## bushinspector

As like Peewee I was planning to watch it but was called out for an ambulance call so I did not see the interview. However I just went to the channel 4 website and they had a script of the interview. The script was interesting to read and they did say Linda had a way to contact her. 

Peewee your post was a good one and feel the same way.

----------


## Karried

*OKLAHOMA CITY -- Lisa Mirick, one of the top DJ's in Oklahoma City made her career by attracting a large audience to her "Lisa and Ron" morning show. She almost destroyed it with an on-air tirade two years ago but, she survived that episode. So why, seven months ago, did she suddenly disappear from the radio and what has she been doing since then? NewsChannel 4's Linda Cavanaugh goes one on one with Lisa Mirick with more on the phone call that changed her life.* 
A single radio is Lisa Mirick's only connection to her former career.
"You can't listen if you're sad. I think that shows that I'm coming around because I can listen now.  And I wasn't able to," Mirick says.
She was the queen of Oklahoma City radio. Now her throne is a chair in the home she's being forced to vacate.
"I'm going to miss this place," Lisa says.
She had a successful career at the KATT and KRXO.
Her fall from grace began when she was at the BOB FM. Alcohol and drug abuse fueled an on-air breakdown. Police responded to, what was described as, a profanity laced tirade.
Lisa left for rehab. Two years ago she was determined to make things work.
"This was bottom, etc.," Mirick says.
Things did not go as planned. Seven months ago, Lisa disappeared from the air and for the first time, she talks about what happened.
She says her problems started when she left KRXO radio for BOB FM. She says she was never happy.  
"And you know what? This story is absolute proof that money isn't everything," Lisa explains. "I was making more money than I had ever made in my life and became completely, completely to my core miserable. I couldn't stand myself."
"How much were you making?" Linda Cavanaugh asks.

"$120,000 a year, working 25 hours a week," Lisa responds
Alcohol once again became her sedative.
Linda asks, "When did you turn to your addiction again?"
"I started drinking myself to sleep. Then I had to start taking things to sleep. Once that started, it started the whole process of medicating my self into oblivion," Mirick explains.
She took Loritab. 
Then seven months ago she made the phone call that changed her life.
"I ended up going on a bender. I stayed drunk all weekend. God, this is so hard to say, you know. I basically called in the next Monday and I said, "I quit. I can't take it." And I can tell you this, I am happier not being in that situation," Lisa says. 
She's been off the air since. Now she is unemployed. It's been hard.
"When a man loves a woman; there's a line that Meg Ryan says. This sums it up, "I just want to feel good for five minutes," Lisa recalls. 
"And you don't," Linda says.
Lisa is 45-years-old. Her hair is falling out and she's still in counseling.
"You've lost a lot. What's at the top of the list?" Linda asks.
"Oh, God, The first is my reputation. I've damaged it badly. Credibility; they're not material things.  I can tell you that," Lisa says. "Sorry about the mess. I'm obviously moving."
She has few material things left. She's sold most of her belongings and her cell phone has been cut off.  Addiction was expensive and so was rehab.
"These are the things I'm taking," Lisa points out.
"You've been in rehab twice. What would you say to someone who is thinking about hiring you to make them think you could do this again?" Linda asks Lisa.
"I could see where I could be an "iffy" proposition and they'd have to take a chance. But, I would just say, Give me that chance,'" Lisa says.
It's the chance she's now hoping for. She has her family, her dogs, Gus and Teddy, and determination to make it work this time.
"Are you clean now?" Linda asks.
Lisa replies, "Yes."
"Can you stay that way?" asks Linda.
"Yes," Lisa says.
Cavanaugh asks Lisa, "When you look in a mirror, do you like who you see?"

"I'm starting to," Lisa replies.
"Anything you want to say to people?" Linda says.
"I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I let a lot of people down," Lisa says.

She's sits watching her world and her career go by, wondering if she'll get either back.

"I'm moving in with my sister. I'm just going to start at the bottom somewhere," Lisa explains.
"How do you start at the bottom and work your way up from that?" Linda asks.
"I'm going to start working again. I don't care where it is. Anybody out there wants to give me a job, like I say, I've got a degree in public relations. I like to work with animals," Lisa says.

Linda asks, "You don't have any money?"
"No," replies Lisa.
"No house?" Linda asks.
"Nope."
"You've lost everything?" Linda asks.
I still have Gus and Teddy and I still have me. Linda, the thing about drugs and alcohol is they kill.  Thankfully, I'm still here," Lisa explains.

Lisa's pride in surviving stems, in part, from the fact that her roommate in rehab, a school teacher, has since died of an overdose.

*If you'd like to contact Lisa, you can send an e-mail to linda.cavanaugh@kfor.com and she will pass it along to her.*

----------


## peewee

I did e-mail a message to Lisa and I got a reply that Linda would hand deliver her messages to her. I hope she gets swamped with encouragements and job offers. I support anyone that knows their demons and try to face the head on,even if it takes a lifetime to control them. At least maybe her public confessions will help somebody else to seek help before they hit rock bottom.

----------


## peewee

In the interview,she never mentioned her husband so I assume he is an ex now, because she said she was going to move in with her younger sister. Now she use to say that they didn't get along all that well because her father favored her alot because she was the baby. Now that she is sober again, maybe they came become good friends besides just sisters. I don't know the circumstances on her marriage but it seems to me(my personal opinion only) that he didn't take the vows "for better or worse" very seriously. Like I said, I lived with an alcholic for 19 yrs before I had to throw in the towel so I do have experience with the subject.

----------


## justluvithere

I have a close friend who has known Lisa for many years. She has some serious issues she needs to address and work through and part of her problem stems from family issues. Since she said she was going to live with her sister, I hope her sister helps her out because Lisa has always helped her family out when it was needed. She was the most successful person in her family and she needs them more than anything right now. If you listened to her closely over the years, you could tell she was on a roller coaster ride. She has had addiction problems for years starting all the way back to her first husband, who was apparently not  faithful to her and had some very expensive tastes. Her close friends have tried to help but as most of us know, you can't help someone who isn't willing to help themselves. If you want to see what type of financial trouble she has been in go to OSCN: The Oklahoma Supreme Court Network and look up MIRICK in the Oklahoma County court dockets. (On a side note, one of her former co-workers (a friend) has said that Lisa was caught with forged prescriptions for pain killers). Painkiller addiction is a very common problem in this society that is hidden...Lisa's was just exposed...she is really no different than the rest of us except her life was an open book...live on the radio every morning. I hope she gets some good help and gets back on track. She has a lot to give.

----------


## peewee

I don't think she has learned yet how to make herself happy and until that happens,she will alway be in some kind of head spin. My thoughts are,she always depended on a man or family to make her happy instead of looking inside to see what she really needed to make her self happy and proud. Maybe she is headed in the right direction. Your right about her life being an open book, I feel as if she has been a friend of mine ever sense I first started listening to BOB. She was never shy about telling people about what was going on with her ex pilot husband or her family and at that time, her current husband. I feel like I have lived thru all of this with her and now that she did the interview with Linda, I'm ready and able to go thru the rest with her. By the way, I have never met Lisa but I still feel as if she is a friend just because she is so open about everything.

----------


## justluvithere

I agree with your point about the newsworthy issue. Not sure what we were supposed to gain from the Linda Cavanaugh interview with Lisa Mirick other than HEY EVERYBODY - LOOK AT OUR OWN LOCAL TRAINWRECK! Interesting it shows up on tv while the rest of world is seeing/talking about the drug habits of Anna Nicole Smith and Brittany Spears. Suppose KFOR was trying to show some local connection??

----------


## mranderson

> I agree with your point about the newsworthy issue. Not sure what we were supposed to gain from the Linda Cavanaugh interview with Lisa Mirick other than HEY EVERYBODY - LOOK AT OUR OWN LOCAL TRAINWRECK! Interesting it shows up on tv while the rest of world is seeing/talking about the drug habits of Anna Nicole Smith and Brittany Spears. Suppose KFOR was trying to show some local connection??


Several things. Among them, the fact that February is sweeps month, and the typical predominatly liberal news media attempting to use sensationalism for us to feel sorry for her.

She made her own bed. Now she should lie in it. In other words, she went machugana on the air. Therefore, she deserves to lose everything she had including her career.

----------


## Karried

> She made her own bed. Now she should lie in it. In other words, she went machugana on the air. Therefore, she deserves to lose everything she had including her career.


What a cruel and insensitive thing to say.

----------


## peewee

I with you Karried, I'm sure glad I'm not related to this guy because it sounds like he has a perfect life and never has made any mistakes. Must be nice to be perfect and can judge others. Or maybe it hits to close to home for him so lets lash out at Lisa because she was open and up front and just maybe she might help someone else see where they are headed with their addiction.

----------


## mranderson

> I with you Karried, I'm sure glad I'm not related to this guy because it sounds like he has a perfect life and never has made any mistakes. Must be nice to be perfect and can judge others. Or maybe it hits to close to home for him so lets lash out at Lisa because she was open and up front and just maybe she might help someone else see where they are headed with their addiction.


Yes. I make mistakes. However, I do not go maschugana in a radio studio while on the air. Nor am I now or ever been an illegal drug addict. The only drug I have ever come close to abusing is alcohol.

She knew better than to do what she did. So, as far as I am concerned, she is washed up in the broadcasting industry.

----------


## peewee

For one thing, she did the radio maschugana(as you call it)the first time, even the radion station and her fans forgave her for that because she sought help and moved on. The second time, she quit on her own,she did not do anything on the air. Alot of drunks and drug addicts have become very famous people and do alot of good in the world,not that Lisa will but who is to say. I guess I'm just a different kind of person, I can forgive more than once and I try not to judge people to  harshly, for who knows, maybe someday I might need to be forgiven for something in my lifetime....not only once but maybe twice

----------


## mranderson

> For one thing, she did the radio maschugana(as you call it)the first time, even the radion station and her fans forgave her for that because she sought help and moved on. The second time, she quit on her own,she did not do anything on the air. Alot of drunks and drug addicts have become very famous people and do alot of good in the world,not that Lisa will but who is to say. I guess I'm just a different kind of person, I can forgive more than once and I try not to judge people to harshly, for who knows, maybe someday I might need to be forgiven for something in my lifetime....not only once but maybe twice


The main demographics for that station are liberals, and liberals believe in hug theorapy, which is one way of saying they blow things off. So she got help. Big deal. That does not give her the right to go machugana on the air. It is rare when a drug addict or dealer (not accusing) goes straight. Not everyone is a Tim Allen or one of my close relatives.

If I was in a hiring position in the broadcast industry, she would be barred from employment at any of my stations. Who knows? She may just be one of these people who will say anything to play the sympathy angle, then do it again. Personally, I do not take those chances with people.

----------


## NE Oasis

> The main demographics for that station are liberals, and liberals believe in hug theorapy, which is one way of saying they blow things off. So she got help. Big deal. That does not give her the right to go machugana on the air. It is rare when a drug addict or dealer (not accusing) goes straight. Not everyone is a Tim Allen or one of my close relatives.
> 
> If I was in a hiring position in the broadcast industry, she would be barred from employment at any of my stations. Who knows? She may just be one of these people who will say anything to play the sympathy angle, then do it again. Personally, I do not take those chances with people.


To paraphrase a Linda Rondstat tune: _"poor poor pitiful you"_

----------


## Keith

> Several things. Among them, the fact that February is sweeps month, and the typical predominatly liberal news media attempting to use sensationalism for us to feel sorry for her.
> 
> She made her own bed. Now she should lie in it. In other words, she went machugana on the air. Therefore, she deserves to lose everything she had including her career.


Ouch...that was rather harsh.

----------


## writerranger

Wow, some rather harsh things said in this thread. The whole Lisa saga is not newsworthy to me, but the caustic comments are pretty sad. Who was it that said, "Let he who is without sin, cast the first stone?" Oh, yeah. Come on, mranderson, I still think you are a better man than what you show us all here at times. 

---------------

----------


## mranderson

> Wow, some rather harsh things said in this thread. The whole Lisa saga is not newsworthy to me, but the caustic comments are pretty sad. Who was it that said, "Let he who is without sin, cast the first stone?" Oh, yeah. Come on, mranderson, I still think you are a better man than what you show us all here at times. 
> 
> ---------------


Most people who meet me in person have a totally different opinion of me, although what I tell you about my experiences and thoughts are quite accurate.

I truly feel the woman brought all this on herself. She is now crying in self pitty. Well... Boo-hoo. She should have thought about the consequnices of her actions first.

----------


## Karried

> Most people who meet me in person have a totally different opinion of me


ahhh, the anonymity of the internet.. 

Yeah, it's really safe behind a computer monitor where you can hide behind a screen with no worry of ramifications. 




> I truly feel the woman brought all this on herself. She is now crying in self pitty. Well... Boo-hoo. She should have thought about the consequnices of her actions first.


Something we should all think about.. 

Even on this board it's hard to feel compassion for posters who constantly complain about other posters insulting them when they 'bring it on themselves'.

----------

